# Diagrama, PBC, Manual, Valores y Fotos de ROTEL RA-313. Completo



## tecnicdeso (Feb 25, 2010)

Como lo prometido es deuda,(y ahora que no nos lee nadie ) vamos a desclasificar un interesantísimo documento de un amplificador ROTEL, que guardo como un tesoro.

Rotel siempre utilizó los mismos diseños en esta  generacion de amplis. Lo mejor eran sus componentes y potenciometros. Ahí en los componentes y en los diseños radica su fama. Así que si vais a clonar algo, tened en cuenta que la calidad será directamente proporcional a la calidad de los materiales y diseño realizado.

Cada cual puede observar la parte que le interese, aunque el montaje está hecho en una sola PBC, y dispone de control de tonos, cortes bajo y alto, Loudness, etapas fuente y todos los valores reales con sus respectivos diagramas electricos.

Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 25, 2010)

Gracias por el aporte Tecnicdeso. Sin duda es una obra de arte!!!

Saludos!!!


----------



## Cacho (Feb 27, 2010)

tecnicdeso dijo:


> ...y ahora que no nos lee nadie...


¿Estás seguro?

Muy lindo material. Gracias por compartirlo.

Saludos


----------

